# I am 100% convinced Uber ruined tips for its drivers



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

First of alll... this taxi is a real crap box POS that smells kinda funky...
(Yes the odometer reads 320,356 miles)
If smelovision existed think.. BO mixed with Gym locker with a crapload of pine scent failing to mask the problem.
I didn't WANT this car but I didn't have a choice it was this or... not work.

3:21

So I get a cab fare, My eta is 20 minutes out and it's due to get picked up at 3:30

First thought through my head "]*{*{ I hope to beck they are still there when I get there"

Nice neighborhood to the airport...
(Really nice neighborhood)
The odds of this guy not owning a car is zero.

I'm not thinking please dear god still be there..... the ENTIRE DRIVE

3:43 (13 minutes late)
Pop the trunk in front of house with luggage in the driveway by the mailbox.

"I'm so sorry we couldn't get you picked up on time" I say as I frantically load his 2 suitcases.

It's all good... I'm truly suprised you are on time 99% of the time"

(I truly CAN NOT remember how to get to be highway to go the airport.)

"Sir can you give me some assistance getting back to I4 so I don't have to GPS it?"

Not s problem take your first right....
(Once we get to the highway I'm ok without navigation)

Get him to the airport... I'm not expecting a tip, least of all a good tip.
Meter is at $54.40... (30 minute 20 mile drive)

His card doesn't scan on the terminal in he back seat...
(Again see POS crap box car)

More delays.... at the airport outside JetBlue's counter.

I end up having to take his card up front to swipe it on my at the terminal on my dispatch computer.

I have to ASK him how mich tip...

$12.00 tip...

If all that can get me a $12.00 tip in a taxi it's just Uber ruining tipping isn't it?

Oh and Uber estimate says the price of his fare is $22-27 (1 guy with a suitcase, select isn't available in that neighborhood (despite being a really nice suburb)

My take of the fare (after expenses) is already over half, if I get no fares in the next 2.5 hours it will be just over half.. if I get more fares the % will go up. (As of 5:07 my take of the fare is $38, if I go home right now)

So would you have gotten a tip on Uber/Lyft? Or even 5 stars?


----------

